# Bloom - Kings Heath (Birmingham)



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Finally managed to swing by on Saturday. Fantastic little shop - you won't find their food offerings anywhere else. Was eating pork shoulder with herby dumplings from the brunch menu at 10.30am! Lovely coffee from Alasdair (formerly of Faculty and Yorks) and the crew - serving April and Quarterhorse at the time. A very nice vibe and very satisfied all in all.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I went there today for breakfast. Great coffee and the food was amazing. CFUK's Illuminati Gary **** and Xpenno were in there too which is a pretty good sign of somewhere excellent.

I had a long black, espresso beans from Round house Colombia la Magdalena #1.

The Smoked Haddock Kedgeree and the Bubble and Squeak were pretty amazing.

It's always full and well worth a visit if you're in the southside of Birmingham.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

It is absolutely tremendous. I think it deserves more plaudits for its food than its coffee, but that is because the food is absolutely out of this world and the coffee is mere nano-steps behind.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reviews. Always nice to have another one to choose from.


----------

